
Explore Math using Lua - skyream
http://www.codebymath.com/index.php/welcome/about
======
medecau
> There is simply none of this "instant response" type programming anymore, at
> least for beginners.

This is not true! As an example, Processing is a mature project that aims to
be simple to use and fast at providing visual feedback. It is now possible to
use Processing with Python (Jython). And novices can reference the online
docs.

\- (Processing.org)[[http://processing.org](http://processing.org)] \-
(Love2D)[[http://love2d.org](http://love2d.org)]

I'm sure there are more projects out there that can draw circles on a canvas.

------
BF179580656B
print("computer programming") is the same as first answer but it's not
accepted in test one.

~~~
skyream
Strange. I don't get any error you speak of when taking the test. It just gets
accepted. I'm singed in so try signing first and then take the test. Either
way, its still annoying maybe the website is still a work in progress who
knows. You can also contact the author with the email provided in the about
page.

------
daurnimator
I see 'Test question: __none'

